

iOS Projects: Can I help clients realize what they're actually asking for? - Zisko

I do lots of freelance iOS work, and I&#x27;ve noticed that people approach me with &quot;Ideas&quot; that they would like implemented, but they are not fleshed out at all. For example, I get a request for a &quot;textbook sales app which acts as a marketplace for students to buy and sell textbooks&quot;, with no business plan or specs whatsoever. How do I encourage more thought out plans, and what tools do I point the prospective clients to? in terms of user interaction&#x2F; stories&#x2F; design?
======
timrosenblatt
It sort of depends on what you're asking for.

If it's around the business model, the easy answer is to point them to a book
like [http://www.amazon.com/The-Lean-Startup-Entrepreneurs-
Continu...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Lean-Startup-Entrepreneurs-
Continuous/dp/0307887898) There are great techniques in there for how to do
customer development -- at this point it seems like required reading for
business/product folks.

If you're looking for more mockups, something like Balsamiq is a good starting
point.

Is there something else you're looking for?

------
edwardballard
Hmm, its really you know what they need? so what your style in convincing them
that you know what they need?

